# Programmcode überprüfen



## Bonsai (13. Jan 2012)

Hi Leute,

weiß nich ob das hier wirklich rein passt, aber der Bereich klang irgendwie noch mit am besten geeignet dafür.
Und zwar würde ich gern ein Programm schreiben, welches Javacode auf bestimmte Kriterien überprüft. Weiß aber nicht wie ich da ran gehen soll. Gerade in bezug auf das einlesen des Codes und wie ich da am besten vorgehe, da mein Programm an sich ja rein gar nichts über den Code weiß(welche Klassen verwendet wurden, welche Variablen was machen, etc). Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar

Viele Grüße
Bonsai


----------



## gman (13. Jan 2012)

> würde ich gern ein Programm schreiben, welches Javacode auf bestimmte Kriterien überprüft



Guck dir doch mal die Quellen von FindBugs oder Checkstyle an. Oder benutze sofort eines
der beiden ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2012)

'bestimmte Kriterien' ist etwas schwammig...


----------



## bygones (20. Jan 2012)

gman hat gesagt.:


> Guck dir doch mal die Quellen von FindBugs oder Checkstyle an. Oder benutze sofort eines
> der beiden ;-)



FindBugs, Checkstyle, PMD, UCDetector.... und nun noch eins ? was soll deins anders machen als die anderen ?

Ja - eher die anderen nutzen


----------

